# Devils Lake combo



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I'm going to try the old combo this weekend on the big lake.Set up the duck spread in the timber and drop a line on the back of the boat.I've done this for years, and it's GREAT!I'll try to post some pics after the weekend.nothing like a limit of greenies and eyes!


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

We're doing that also this weekend.i'm thinking East Bay Can't Wait!

if you're able to shoot ducks while youre reelin in a walleye than i'm jealous,,haven't perfected it yet :splat:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Worked for us! we were out when the accident happened. what a tragedy. the fish were biting heavy and the ducks were flying, but the news ruined the day.


----------

